# newbie



## jewells (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello,
I am 31 yrs old and have a boy who is ten and duaghter is seven. My husband left june 11th and then officially moved out in august. We will have our tenth anniversary in feb but have been together since we were fifteen. I thought we had a great marriage. The last two yrs have been rough. I had a mtg company I had to shut down, we lost everything, and then his company also shut down. Right bfore this all happened he almost died as he hit a deer on our harley. For the past yr he has drank a lot and wants to hanf with his buddies all the time. I have watched him hold all emotions in and become very depressed. He says he is unhappy and doesn't know why. He now is looking worse and worse. I just don't know what to do or what to think. At first he needed space, then said he wants a divorce but he has yet to do anything. I luv him so much and miss him dearly. Is it a midlife crisis of some sort? Any advice wuld be great. To b honest it just feels good to write it all down. I just want him to come home. We r takin care of kids as friends but they are hurting too and I just hate all of this. Thanks for listening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

